# Snippets from a Crane Job



## moray (Nov 14, 2007)

The homeowner, a very nice old man, was increasingly worried about the big oak limbs overhanging his barn and house, and wanted them all removed. What a shame! The arborist and crane operator, now both in their late 60's, have known each other since childhood, and worked together many times. The crane operator's brother died unexpectedly of natural causes the day before the video was shot. 

About 2 min, wmv file, 14 MB.

http://mysite.verizon.net/resvldpq/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/CraneJob.wmv


----------



## Treetom (Nov 14, 2007)

*Mishap at 1:22....*

My reasoning for not tying into the cable or the headache ball. In such instances the limb could flip and take the climber for a ride, slamming him into the boom or the tree or that nice tin roof. Informative video. It illustrates the importance of balancing the load before cutting. Thanks for posting. I'd be interested in seeing the rest of it.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 14, 2007)

Getting into videotography, ha moray. Nice time to be doing tree work. 

That branch incident looked to me like the tree guy didn't make a deep enough cut and the crane broke the branch off where the strap was attached. 

Thanks for the vid.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 15, 2007)

3 demerits for one handing the saw


----------



## moray (Nov 15, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> ...That branch incident looked to me like the tree guy didn't make a deep enough cut and the crane broke the branch off where the strap was attached.



Well, yes and no. The branch was dead, and there was a major bad crack near where the cut was made. The arborist was aware of that, but it wasn't apparent that the sling was attached right next to another very bad spot. Even if he had cut all the way through the branch, it may well have broken as it did. Had he been aware of the weak spot next to the sling, he never would have rigged it the way he did...


----------



## NORTREE (Nov 15, 2007)

What size and model was the crane?Buy that guy a hardhat!Nice video,I,too,would like to see the entire video!


----------



## moray (Nov 15, 2007)

NORTREE said:


> What size and model was the crane?Buy that guy a hardhat!Nice video,I,too,would like to see the entire video!



I think it was a National 20 ton with an 80-foot boom. There was some extension (jib?) as well, but it wasn't used.

He has a hard hat, but I doubt if I'll ever get to see him use it...


----------



## AtlantaLawn.com (Nov 19, 2007)

what kind of camera and software did you use?


----------



## moray (Nov 19, 2007)

Camera is a 4-yr-old S-o-n-y miniDV. Software is Adobe Premiere Elements. For some reason AS won't let me type the camera make normally!!??


----------

